# Savoir Vivre



## aristocat (1 Luglio 2012)

Chissenefrega se ho già postato altrove queste perle di saggezza :mexican:.
Nel mio Blog non possono mancare, quindi, beccatevele tutte :sonar:

ari*

:: Dal Manuale di Saper Vivere di Donna Letizia ::*


*FIDANZAMENTO
*Se, passati i ventitré o i venticinque  anni, la ragazza che fino a ieri era un fiore incomincia improvvisamente  ad appassire, si fa acida e nervosa, la madre accorta non tarda a  "capire".
Capisce cioè che *quello che angustia la poverina è il fatto di non aver ancora trovato marito*,  e che è giunto il momento, per lei, di intervenire. Con estrema  discrezione comincerà a darsi da fare: riaggancerà i rapporti con la  signora X, che forse non le è simpatica ma ha tre figli in gamba, tutti  scapoli. Solleciterà il consiglio e l´aiuto dell´immancabile amica che  «conosce tutti». Spronerà il marito a invitare a teatro il giovane  ingegner Rossi che è povero, ma ha una zia ricchissima e zitella, o  l´avvocato Bianchi che non è più di primo pelo, ma ha una vasta  clientela e un appartamento arredato...


*VILLEGGIATURA*
Giustamente persuasa che da una  vacanza estiva possa fiorire l´agognato fidanzamento della figlia, la  madre previdente prima di decidere la villeggiatura sottopone la sua  ragazza a un lucido, spassionato esame. *Ha le gambe stortine? Alta un metro e sessanta pesa ottanta chili? Montagna e gonne a campana.*  Ha le gambe affusolate e un busto da statua? Spiaggia e bikini. Ma  anche su questo punto la madre accorta ha idee precise. Il reggiseno del  "due pezzi" non avrà le proporzioni di un paio di occhiali da sole, e  le mutandine non saranno così piccole da potersi confondere con quelle  di un neonato. La signorina protesta? Le verrà ricordato che  l´immodestia, se attrae i mosconi, mette in fuga i partiti seri.

*
SEPARAZIONE
*La separazione e l´annullamento,  sinonimi di fallimento, non vanno partecipati, come non si partecipa una  bancarotta o l´epilogo disastroso di un affare. Del resto, le notizie  di questo genere volano rapidamente e, in quei periodi di crisi, è  consigliabile tenersi appartati, parlare il meno possibile e soprattutto  non lasciarsi andare a sfoghi rancorosi contro l´altra parte, sfoghi  che tutti, naturalmente, son pronti ad accogliere avidamente e con  apparente simpatia, per poi trarne conclusioni raramente benevole.


*RACCOMANDAZIONI*
La signora che desidera un posto  per il nipote, non approfitti di un cocktail o di una serata brillante  per parlarne con l´influente commendatore che le è stato proprio allora  presentato. Tutt´al più si limiti, in quell´occasione, a chiedergli se  può riceverla in ufficio uno dei giorni seguenti. Quando sarà nel suo  studio, sia breve, precisa e seria. *Ottenuto il favore, ringrazi con una lettera*.  Alcuni giorni dopo, se crede, lo inviti a pranzo. Il nipote andrà in  persona a ringraziare. Se la visita al commendatore non ha dato i  risultati sperati, la vera signora si riterrà comunque sua debitrice (è  stata cortesemente ricevuta e ascoltata), l´invito a pranzo avrà luogo  lo stesso, e la sua cordialità non apparirà offuscata.


*ADOLESCENTI
*Molte mamme si proclamano con un  misto di compiacenza e civetteria «le migliori amiche» delle loro  figliole, concludendo immancabilmente: «Non abbiamo segreti, ci  raccontiamo tutto!». *I rapporti tra madre e figlia che «si raccontano tutto» covano quasi sempre epiloghi burrascosi.*  Alla prima divergenza di una certa importanza, la mamma cerca invano di  risalire in fretta gli scalini dell´autorità: la figlia le risponde da  pari a pari, magari rinfacciandole le sue confidenze, come farebbe  appunto con un´amica che volesse improvvisamente imporle la propria  volontà. L´assoluta confidenza «reciproca» è ragionevole e naturale solo  quando la figlia, ormai sposata, ha assunto la responsabilità della  propria vita.


*AUTOMOBILI*
Il vero signore non si lascia stordire dal possesso di una macchina. Non  scambia un´utilitaria per un´Alfa da corsa, assordando con lo  scappamento aperto i passanti e terrorizzandoli con sterzate stridenti  come ha visto nei film polizieschi. E *la signora non strombetta irritata se un pedone esita nell´attraversare*:  se lei ha fretta, lui ne ha forse altrettanta, senza avere il vantaggio  di un mezzo veloce. Se a smontare la sua impazienza non vale la buona  educazione, valga almeno una certa prudenza: gettando in faccia al  pedone un adirato: «Cretino», rischia di provocare un «Ma stia zitta  tardona!» o qualche altro complimento del genere, particolarmente  scottante se accanto a lei siede un ammiratore.


----------



## Leda (1 Luglio 2012)

Ne farò tesoro.









:rotfl:


----------

